# do I include the initials LLC on the logo?



## TeeTotaler (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi guys I have been operating without a logo and I have decided to have one, question: Do i have to include the initials LLC on the logo or not? I understand that u have to have that on your official name.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A logo does not have to have LLC behind it. How many major brands have Inc./LLC on their logo?


----------



## Hilo (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, no LLC. Just have your logo.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You do not need the LLC in your logo... *UNLESS* you put your company name as simply text underneath the logo, which in that case you would the LLC


----------

